

Ask HN: How far along does your idea have to be to apply for YC? - lix2333

I didn't find a definitive answer on the FAQ pages of YC. I think I have a great idea and I'm working on the business plan and such, but I don't have a usable product or even the beginnings of one at the moment. Is it too early for to apply to YC and similar programs if you only have a detailed idea/plan and a bit of the grunt work done?
======
davidbalbert
I don't think it's too early to apply for YC. We hadn't built anything when we
applied (although we had spent a few weeks brainstorming ideas). We built our
prototype between when we were accepted for interviews and when we actually
interviewed. Even if you don't apply, filling out the YC application is a
great way to think clearly about your idea.

YC accepts good people who's ideas they don't like and then try to convince
you to do something else. We fell into this category. I wouldn't spend too
much time writing a business plan though. Start building things and
experimenting.

------
ig1
I think a bigger problem for you is the use of "I", YC is very much focused on
the team. If you've got a good team with a track record from working together
you've got a chance to get in pre-product.

If you're a sole founder you pretty much have to show that you're capable of
building a company on your own which essentially requires product and
traction.

------
donskif
Thanks for asking this question. I was wondering this as well. It's good to
hear that very early stage ideas are not shunned altogether, even though we
are at a disadvantage to other candidates.

I'm currently following David's advice; questioning my idea using YC
application as a reference and starting to get a prototype together.

------
SatvikBeri
Considering that YC encourages people to apply even if they don't have an
idea, and pg has stated in these forums that they accept founders who don't
have ideas, you're probably fine.

------
thar2012
I am looking for partner to apply for YC. I am a techie with 8 yrs of
experience in developing software products. if interested, shoot me an email.

~~~
lix2333
You don't have your email listed.

~~~
thar2012
saathi@gmail.com

